# 12/17/16 to 12/24/16, Hawaii Waikiki Hilton HGVC Lagoon Tower Beach Front



## TSxChange (Nov 3, 2016)

Resort Property: Lagoon Tower by Hilton Grand Vacations Club, Island of Oahu, Hawaii 
2003 KALIA ROAD
LAGOON TOWER
HONOLULU, HI 96815

Unit Type:Studio
Check-in Date: Saturday, December 17, 2016
Check-out Date: Saturday, December 24, 2016

Number of Adults:2 (Adults + children cannot exceed Unit Type occupancy of 2)

Please see link for more info on resort: http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/hawaii/lagoon-tower-hgvc/

$100/night max or best offer. $700 total but willing to accept reasonable offers. Thanks.


----------



## TSxChange (Nov 14, 2016)

Still available.  Accepting all reasonable offers.  Thanks.


----------

